# Huws Food



## Von blewitt

I thought I'd start a little gallery of the things we do in the restaurant. I cop a bit of flack if I post it on FB


----------



## schanop

Invisible pictures?


----------



## Von blewitt

Marinated local Yellowfin Tuna Nicoise




[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Poached Quail breast & egg, parsnip, apricot, vadouvan , amaranth



[/IMG]


----------



## schanop

Oh cool.

When my boy can withstand a whole-day drive, we will have to go down for a visit. Last time we went that far south was when he was still in a tummy.


----------



## Von blewitt

Roasted King oyster mushroom, beluga lentils, macadamia cream, shiitake consomme



[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Seared pork jowl, scallops, shallot, water chestnuts, bacon dashi



[/IMG]


----------



## mzer

Those look really wonderful.


----------



## Zwiefel

Amazing...awesome presso...colors, layers, textures.....


----------



## mhenry

Looks beautiful and delicious. Huw


----------



## dough

looks like you guys are having too much fun... btw if you just used the little tiny breast of the quail what did you do with the rest?


----------



## turbochef422

Now I see why you need all those wonderful knives. It would look silly if you used a shun to make that awesome food.


----------



## mpukas

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Great as always. A shame you 'catch flack' for posting on your FB. You must have some odd friends.


----------



## don

Wow!


----------



## markenki

Looks amazing. I bet it tastes even better. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Dusty

Looks great huw, next time I'm in your part of the world(admittedly very rarely), I'll definitely come I for a meal. Your food looks very smart.


----------



## Von blewitt

Cheers for the kind words guys

Chocolate delice, mandarin, mascarpone sorbet



[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

White peach & raspberry jellies, vanilla cream, almonds, meringue



[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Chocolate Opera



[/IMG]


----------



## jimbob

Very aesthetically appetizing, im sure it tastes good too!


----------



## jimbob

especially the pork dish.... salivating


----------



## Von blewitt

King prawn & cuttlefish, squid ink congee, shimeji mushroom, ginger & shallot



[/IMG]


----------



## barramonday

Looks great Huw , if I was closer I'd already be a customer .
I really dig reinventions , love to try your take on Opera cake.:hungry:


----------



## Von blewitt

Yellowfin tuna sashimi, blacklip abalone, radishes, beach herbs, squid ink consomme



[/IMG]

Believe it or not, clarifying the squid ink stock removed all the pigment, but left all the flavour


----------



## schanop

Ai ya.... crickey

How cool is that, squid ink consomme.


----------



## Mrmnms

On a scale of 1 to 10, these dishes look to be somewhere around 11. 60 miles from Manhattan , no one's serving food like this around here.


----------



## Sambal

I'm seriously impressed Huw! One more reason to visit Pambula/Merimbula.
Well done!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Von, You got me on the Hog Jowl. I just ordered six, I'll cure them this weekend, with the 10LB belly I got from WF. Pics to follow


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Beautiful plates.


----------



## eaglerock

Huw the food looks delicious and beautiful !! i miss fine dining


----------



## Justin0505

Von blewitt said:


> Believe it or not, clarifying the squid ink stock removed all the pigment, but left all the flavour



mind = blown.

Beautiful stuff though, and it all sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Beautiful plates.



Ditto, you clearly have some talent!


----------



## GeneH

I seriously would not know what to do with such fare in front of me. Your gallery here is ... pristine.


----------



## cheflarge

Amazing...... a lot of tweezers used to put those plates together. I can't believe I'm looking at this thread, now I'm going to have to make squid ink consomme next week! Absolutely beautiful plates! :knife:


----------



## K-Fed

Some seriously sexy food there.


----------



## jai

where do you work man i live and work in sydney atm and you food looks really beautiful would be interesting to come dine there


----------



## schanop

One hat restaurant in Merimbula, hint hint


----------



## Dardeau

I really like your dessert plates. The savories are very nice, but the desserts are striking. If I remember the sister restaurant to where I work did a similar thing to the chocolate mandarin deal, except in the American south we call mandarins satsumas.


----------



## panda

mascarpone sorbet, brilliant!! and the tuna sashimi dish, looks like a stunning work of art.


----------



## kalaeb

Nice! How about a pic of the venison?


----------



## kpeddie2010

i didnt see any squid ink consomme. it was squid in congee aka jook.


----------



## Von blewitt

Roast cutlet & confit shoulder of Local Lamb, tomato, zucchini, sourdough, lemon chips




[/IMG]


----------



## Jmadams13

Where is the sourdough? Looks yummy otherwise, lol


----------



## eaglerock

Looks great  is it salsa verde for the puree?


----------



## bieniek

How did I miss that?? 

Huw, awesome. 
Do you have summer all year round or what? :doublethumbsup: Damn beautiful colours and plating. Awesome and labour intensive. 
The quality of the photos is outstanding too. 
But must say the desserts catched my eye more than the rest. Neat and pretty.


----------



## Duckfat

Von blewitt said:


> King prawn & cuttlefish, squid ink congee, shimeji mushroom, ginger & shallot
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Yes Please! That looks awesome. Some of the dish's a few of you have been putting up lately are just fantastic.

Dave


----------



## Von blewitt

Poached chicken breast, foie gras cromesquis, shimeji, chestnut, parsnip



[/IMG]


----------



## pkjames

this thread actually gives me another reason to visit Merimbula! (Apart from the fishing!)


----------



## agp

Bacon dashi is amazing. I use it on basically everything I make that requires stock.


----------



## Von blewitt

Local Perigord winter truffles



[/IMG]
105g & 57g
210 Shig for scale


----------



## Von blewitt

Slow cooked hen egg, blacklip abalone, king prawn seaweed butter



[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Italian themed Degustation
Sorry for the crummy pics, I hate the kitchen lights 
Oysters, marinated scampi, prawn arancini, stewed octopus



[/IMG]
Salad of local Tomatos, buffalo mozzarella, crushed basil



[/IMG]
Calamari "risotto", scallops, ink



[/IMG]
Chicken liver tortellini, Kangaroo tail brodo



[/IMG]
Veal tenderloin, artichoke, tomato, potato, sage



[/IMG]
Zuppa Inglese 



[/IMG]
Chocolate semi freddo, sour cherry



[/IMG]


----------



## cheflarge

Amazing!!! Show off.  Beautifully composed dishes. I wish this damn taste O' vision button worked! Not a very smart phone, if you ask me.


----------



## chefcomesback

Looking good Huw


----------



## cheflarge

Locally sourced winter truffles, REALLY!!!


----------



## Von blewitt

http://www.macenmist.com.au/

Yep, unfortunately I only found this supplier toward the end of the season, next year I'm hoping to utilise them alot more, truffle Dego


----------



## Mrmnms

Kangaroo Tail Brodo. Don't see that much up in the States Huw  Great seeing these pix after swimming in all things turkey. Thanks for the beautiful food images .


----------



## cheflarge

DUDE......... Extrodinary!


----------



## Sambal

Looks great Huw! 
Wow! Just wow!


----------



## cookinstuff

Looking good as always Huw, beautiful plates and nice clean flavour combos.


----------



## Von blewitt

Local organic suckling pig




[/IMG]


----------



## Mrmnms

Looks perfectly cooked. What did you serve it with?


----------



## quantumcloud509

Huw that looks delicious man! How is it cooked?


----------



## Von blewitt

Here's a quick pick of some leaving the kitchen.
Served with grilled nectarines, sorrel and a sauce of the roasting juices & Dijon mustard.





[/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

quantumcloud509 said:


> Huw that looks delicious man! How is it cooked?



Hung in the cooler for a few days to dry the skin out, broken into legs/shoulders/saddle, then rubbed with oil & salt and roasted for around 3 hours @150c


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Those pictures alone make me wanna go to Australia and visit your restaurant! Gorgeous!


----------



## CB1968

Dude your food looks awesome, might be able to sort you out with some beautiful NT mud crab soon, how would that fit into the menu?


----------



## Von blewitt

CB1968 said:


> Dude your food looks awesome, might be able to sort you out with some beautiful NT mud crab soon, how would that fit into the menu?



Cheers guys

I love Muddies CB!!! Bring it on


----------



## knyfeknerd

Please mail me a little bit of everything in this thread.


----------



## Von blewitt

Autumn Vegies, fresh ricotta, herbs & flowers



[/URL][/IMG]

Poached saltwater duck, squid ink, ginger & shallot



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chefcomesback

I really like the duck Huw , what is the white thing across the plate ? some maltodextrin powder action going on there ?


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks Mert, yep it's the rendered duck fat infused with ginger & shallot in a bag overnight then into Malto. The rendered skins are fried in duck fat and we make a crumble with salt & Szechuan pepper.


----------



## chefcomesback

Hope you will get the second hat Huw , your food looks amazing. I see good texture and taste profiles , and some Tetsuya precision


----------



## Von blewitt

chefcomesback said:


> Hope you will get the second hat Huw , your food looks amazing. I see good texture and taste profiles , and some Tetsuya precision



That would be a dream come true, we were contacted by Gourmet Traveller a few weeks ago. I'm really hoping to make their guide this year.


----------



## chefcomesback

Best of luck , would love to see you on GT , make sure you hold something sharp and shiny on your hands:biggrin:


----------



## rami_m

Mate your food looks as good as many 3 hat restaurants in Sydney. I really need an excuse to come visit. Good luck.


----------



## zoze

A lot of interesting food. Would love to know some details of preparation. Maybe it's time for a book?


----------



## JDA_NC

Von blewitt said:


> Here's a quick pick of some leaving the kitchen.
> Served with grilled nectarines, sorrel and a sauce of the roasting juices & Dijon mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Chef your food looks killer!! I love your dishes.

I really like this plate. The grilled nectarines, that suckling pig, the jus & dijon mustard. That's a home run for me. I've never had sorrel with pork before so I'm interested in how that would work.


----------



## cheflarge

Huw... OFF THE FRICKIN' HOOK, simply amazing plating & composition, as alway's. Good luck on the awards. Should be a slam dunk, with plates like that. I just hope the wait staff.can match up withe the food!


----------



## DoktaP

Huw, I'll be in Australia for 3 weeks in December. Where is your restaurant?


----------



## schanop

December is one of the better time to visit Huw in Merimbula. Weather is still cooler down that way.


----------



## Namaxy

Truly outstanding food and photos Huw! Haven't been to your spot, but in my mind I'm telling myself you were still at Tetsuya's years ago when we visited Sydney. Obviously it's been nothing but up for you since then. I hope you gain the accolades you deserve...and that someday we might enjoy your food again.


----------



## jai

I wish I was closer if I was I would definatly come. Looks really good and not to over the top.


----------



## Von blewitt

jai said:


> I wish I was closer if I was I would definatly come. Looks really good and not to over the top.



Thanks Jai, it is pretty far away from the major cities, which is also part of its charm, I need the get back to the Boathouse when I'm up in Sydney. I've had some awesome meals there! Haven't been since Colin took over


----------



## Von blewitt

Uni, Bottarga, Egg, Buckwheat Pikelets



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Goats cheese ice cream, pear, brioche, truffle honey
Hh



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Von blewitt

Charcoal grilled flathead, crab dumpling, roasted squid consommé, sea succulents




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rami_m

Dude! I may need to come down again just for the food. Yum.


----------



## schanop

Von blewitt said:


> Uni, Bottarga, Egg, Buckwheat Pikelets



I want this for my breakkie.


----------



## CutFingers

Don't forget to drink some Sheaf Stout and also Coopers beer. Both are sort of mainstream brands but they are very good refreshing beers.


----------



## rami_m

Hey Huw, is this for your summer menu or an event dinner?


----------



## Von blewitt

cheflarge said:


> Huw... OFF THE FRICKIN' HOOK, simply amazing plating & composition, as alway's. Good luck on the awards. Should be a slam dunk, with plates like that. I just hope the wait staff.can match up withe the food!





rami_m said:


> Hey Huw, is this for your summer menu or an event dinner?



Uni Dish is for a wine dinner tomorrow night, the others are older pics I had in my phone


----------



## rami_m

In that case me and Chanop wouldn't mind a doggie bag. . On a serious note, if you ever feel like sharing that warm oyster vinegarette let me know.


----------



## 99Limited

So is this one of those places with no prices on the menu???? :bigeek:

I don't know if I could bring myself to eat any of those dishes. I think I'd order a lazy susan with each dish so I could just slowly spin the plate and admire what was in front of me. :bonappetit:

Then I'd say, "Enough with the artwork, bring me the dinner menu." :hungry2:


----------



## rami_m

99Limited said:


> So is this one of those places with no prices on the menu???? :bigeek:
> 
> I don't know if I could bring myself to eat any of those dishes. I think I'd order a lazy susan with each dish so I could just slowly spin the plate and admire what was in front of me. :bonappetit:
> 
> Then I'd say, "Enough with the artwork, bring me the dinner menu." :hungry2:



When I went there I can honestly say I left stuffed. What you see here is the degustation portions. I don't think you can eat 7 of these plates.


----------



## Mrmnms

I just checked , it's only like 16,200 kilometers to get to you from my house. I may have to stay for breakfast. Everything looks superb. What under the uni on top of the eggs Huw?


----------



## Sambal

As always, just great Huw! I really like the integrity of your food and the lack of copycat pretension in your presentation. Roasted squid consomme, sea succulents with crab dumpling on charcoal grilled flathead - man! this dish pushed my buttons! Well done!

Still planning to come by on my way to Sydney, maybe in 3 weeks.


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks Hari! 
Let me know when you plan to come by, I look forward to it


----------



## 99Limited

rami_m said:


> When I went there I can honestly say I left stuffed. What you see here is the degustation portions. I don't think you can eat 7 of these plates.



But ... but ... but, they're too pretty to eat.


----------



## rami_m

99Limited said:


> But ... but ... but, they're too pretty to eat.



They smell and taste better. I had to stop the wife gobbling them up so I can get photos.


----------



## scotchef38

Great dishes Huw,shame you are so far away!


----------



## Korin_Mari

Looks SO good!!

I need to make my way to Australia, so I can eat at your restaurant.


----------



## CutFingers

Artistically brilliant. The consume looks pretty dirty  Just kidding. It looks promiscuously flavorful.


----------



## Sambal

CutFingers said:


> promiscuously flavorful.




Great phrase, well put - I can lap that up!


----------



## Sambal

Just back home from a longish road trip from Melbourne to Sydney and Newcastle. On my outward leg I went by the (much) longer coastal route just so I could stop by Merimbula to have dinner at Zanzibar, Huw's and his partner Renee's restaurant. I guess that makes it my 'destination restaurant'. The restaurant is a smallish 30 seater, elegantly set up, comfortable and with excellent lighting. Captain Huw in the kitchen with a sweeping overview to the diners seemed to be in calm control every time I looked; Renee, an impressive font of knowledge for Aussie wines, manages front of house with charm and intelligent efficiency. I had the degustation menu with matching wines, called the 'Locavore Tasting Menu' because of the locally sourced products. This was 5 dishes with perfectly matched wines and Huw gave me the bonus of 2 extra dishes and Renee offered an additional wine. Glad I was staying in a motel just down the road and I could toddle back after that. Well, I'm happy to say that every dish was spectacular in flavour and texture balance, inventiveness and presentation. Exquisite even. The sequence of the dishes was also very well thought out. And of course getting to see and handle Huw's knives was a big bonus as well! Each one of them was in immaculate condition even right after dinner service and obviously fine tuned to his personal cutting preferences. 

Huge rave from me Huw and thanks! Aussie members, I do recommend you swing by if you're travelling on the east coast at any time. And for those of you overseas this is another reason to come to Oz - destination restaurant for sure!


----------



## jimbob

very jealous


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks Hari!
It was great to meet you as well. I'm glad you took the time to take a detour through our small part of the world. Hope to see you in Merimbula again someday.


----------



## cheflarge

That is so damn cool!!!........ Way jealous


----------



## rami_m

I miss the food.


----------



## Sambal

For those who don't know Merimbula, it's geography is fantastic. Surf beaches and lakes, it felt like everywhere I turned there was beautiful water. Huw's one lucky guy!


----------

